# "shake back to steak"



## pinchetomas (Dec 20, 2021)

so my question i'm hoping to get an answer or rather maybe a few different plausible answers for would be, taking presumably high purity methamphetamine hcl that is in the form of crystals. These vary in size and weight and were once in the form of much larger and dense rocks. my desire is too take these and if possible return them to their previous form in much larger clusters. the size of which i am thinking of working with would be anywhere from 1/4 pounds to 1 kilogram. i do not necessarily have any desire to create one entire monstrosity, rather to form shards in the size of anywhere from 7 grams to 1 oz. or so. i don't have a desire to add an adulterant at the time being. however if anyone had any recommendations of any that would perhaps aid in my desire to form larger crystals by size but much more importantly in weight, i would love to hear any and all suggestions and feedback. Hope to hear from you all. I would like to extend a formal apology to the entire platform for a rather reckless post that has since been removed. i look forward to much more appropriate and mature interactions.


Thnx


----------



## HEISENBERG

Why do it?


----------



## pinchetomas

HEISENBERG said:


> Why do it?



HEISENBERGIf I am to be 100% transparent and honest; which I will offer that unconditionally here, I wish to resell the product. I can procure the "shake" for a much lower price than the non broken crystals of the same batch. The "client" I have is interested in the appearance/aesthetics as much if not more so than the potency or purity of it.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Mar 16, 2022)

We are not going to teach anyone how to make "beautiful" meth while losing on the quality of the product. Read the thread:

Methamphetamine crystallization and Ice manufacturing​
There you will find what you are looking for


----------



## pinchetomas

Was never intending to make anything lesser in quality. I'll take a gander at the thread and I hope to deduce the necessary parts. Thank you for the quick response and for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## William Dampier (Dec 30, 2021)

Maybe you should know what the largest crystal of meth - is "cutting" Isopropylbenzylamine and analogs from China suppliers (very cheap). When you see a very large crystals, cost to think about.


----------

